# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Kriza greke

## ARIANI_TB

Shisni pasurinë shtetërore në mënyrë që të blini borxhin tuaj. Ky ka qenë një prej propozimeve më të ashpra të përfaqësuesve të BE-së, FMN-së dhe BQE-së, e ashtuquajtura Trojka, pasi kanë dhënë dritën jeshile në miratimin e këstit të katërt, prej 15 miliardë eurosh që do të marrë prej tyre Greqia. 
Duke pare se vrima e zeze e borxhit grek nuk mund te mbushet vetem me parate e reduktimeve te rrogave dhe rritjen e taksave, ata kane treguar rrugen e detyrueshme te privatizmit per thithjen e shumes kolosale prej 50 miliardë eurosh deri ne vitin 2015, nepermjet shitjes se nderrmarjeve dhe pasurive te patundshme te shtetit grek.

Mbeten një sërë sfidash të rëndësishme për të kapërcyer për të siguruar qëndrueshmërinë fiskale dhe rimëkëmbjen ekonomike. Në të vërtetë Greqia ka arritur përparim të konsiderueshëm në pershtatjen financiare deri më sot, por duhet te beje me shume për të siguruar deficitet e uleta dhe borxhet dhe për të vënë financat publike në një rrugë të qëndrueshme, është shprehur Servaas Deroose, drejtor per Çështjet Ekonomike dhe Financiare në KE.

Perfaqesuesit e kreditoreve jane shprehur hapur per privatizimin e operatorit te sherbimit elektrik te vendit DEI, te Organizmit te Parashikimeve te Ndeshjeve te Futbollit, te disa porteve te vendit, si dhe te nje sere shitjesh te pasurive te patundshme shteterore.

Ata gjithashtu kane qene teper kritike persa i perket efikasitetit te zbatimit te Memorandumit te Politikës Ekonomike qe ka nenshkruar Greqia me BE dhe FMN. Mekanizmi grek shteteror i perngjan nje Mercedesi qe ecen me shpejtesi 20 km ne ore, kane deklaruar ata, ne menyre karakteristike.

2011 do të jetë një vit vendimtar për Greqinë për të rivendosur besueshmërinë dhe politikat e saj ekonomike. Kjo është një parakusht për Greqinë për të mundesuar daljen në treg gjatë vitit të ardhshëm, deklaroi Deroose.

Por megjithate shumë analistë besojnë se Greqia nuk do te jete ne gjendje te trajtoje vetem per nje periudhe trevjecare reduktimin e borxhit te saj kolosal dhe do te kete nevoje per nje ristrukturim te tij.

Nderkohe jane shtuar zerat se FMN dhe BE po shqyrtojne mundesi te ndryshme, per zgjatjen e periudhes se shlyerjes se borxhit grek.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> Shisni pasurinë shtetërore në mënyrë që të blini borxhin tuaj. Ky ka qenë një prej propozimeve më të ashpra të përfaqësuesve të BE-së, FMN-së dhe BQE-së, e ashtuquajtura Trojka, pasi kanë dhënë dritën jeshile në miratimin e këstit të katërt, prej 15 miliardë eurosh që do të marrë prej tyre Greqia. 
> Duke pare se vrima e zeze e borxhit grek nuk mund te mbushet vetem me parate e reduktimeve te rrogave dhe rritjen e taksave, ata kane treguar rrugen e detyrueshme te privatizmit per thithjen e shumes kolosale prej 50 miliardë eurosh deri ne vitin 2015, nepermjet shitjes se nderrmarjeve dhe pasurive te patundshme te shtetit grek.
> 
> Mbeten një sërë sfidash të rëndësishme për të kapërcyer për të siguruar qëndrueshmërinë fiskale dhe rimëkëmbjen ekonomike. Në të vërtetë Greqia ka arritur përparim të konsiderueshëm në pershtatjen financiare deri më sot, por duhet te beje me shume për të siguruar deficitet e uleta dhe borxhet dhe për të vënë financat publike në një rrugë të qëndrueshme, është shprehur Servaas Deroose, drejtor per Çështjet Ekonomike dhe Financiare në KE.
> 
> Perfaqesuesit e kreditoreve jane shprehur hapur per privatizimin e operatorit te sherbimit elektrik te vendit DEI, te Organizmit te Parashikimeve te Ndeshjeve te Futbollit, te disa porteve te vendit, si dhe te nje sere shitjesh te pasurive te patundshme shteterore.
> 
> Ata gjithashtu kane qene teper kritike persa i perket efikasitetit te zbatimit te Memorandumit te Politikës Ekonomike qe ka nenshkruar Greqia me BE dhe FMN. Mekanizmi grek shteteror i perngjan nje Mercedesi qe ecen me shpejtesi 20 km ne ore, kane deklaruar ata, ne menyre karakteristike.
> 
> ...



Propozimi i Trojkës, reagon Athina
12/02/2011 19:30

Greqia reagoi ashpër ndaj thirrjeve të donatorëve ndërkombëtarë për përshpejtimin e reformave ekonomike. 
Në një sulm të rrallë ndaj atyre që e shpëtuan nga falimentimi vitin e kaluar, Athina u kërkoi qartë të mos ndërhyjnë në punët e brendshme të vendit.

Të premten përfaqësues të BE-së dhe FMN-së i dhanë dritën jeshile ndihmës shtesë për shtetin helen.

Por ndërkohë, i kërkuan qeverisë e privatizimin e një pjese të pasurisë shtetërore me vlerë 70 miliardë dollarë, për të ndihmuar në uljen e borxhit grek.

Zëdhënësi i ekzekutivit grek, Jorgos Petalotis, e cilësoi të papranueshme sjelljen e zyrtare ndërkombëtare.

*Greqia, tha ai, merr urdhra vetëm nga populli i vet*. Masat e marra nga shteti grek po mbikëqyren imtësisht nga donatorët e paketës së shpëtimit, e cila është vlerësuar në mbi 150 miliardë dollarë.

Të dërguarit e BE-së dhe FMN-së e vizitojnë vendin çdo tre muaj për të vlerësuar progresin e bërë, e për të vendosur në bazë të tij, dhënien e pjesëve të paketës.

----------


## darwin

Ja një lajm i mirë -

http://www.xrimanews.com/



Mund të shihet sesi rrotullohet pa mbarim borxhi i jashtëm i Greqisë.

----------


## shalja1

Po shiten plaka te deformuara shkova per ta blere nje se me duhet model pikture nudo, gjithashtu nje ujdhes te shkrete ta ladroj kalin e Dantes.

----------


## Opake Opinga

> Por ndërkohë, i kërkuan qeverisë e privatizimin e një pjese të pasurisë shtetërore me vlerë 70 miliardë dollarë, për të ndihmuar në uljen e borxhit grek.
> 
> Zëdhënësi i ekzekutivit grek, Jorgos Petalotis, e cilësoi të papranueshme sjelljen e zyrtare ndërkombëtare.
> 
> *Greqia, tha ai, merr urdhra vetëm nga populli i vet*. Masat e marra nga shteti grek po mbikëqyren imtësisht nga donatorët e paketës së shpëtimit, e cila është vlerësuar në mbi 150 miliardë dollarë.


Kush paguan parate e zgjedh muziken si i thone. Greku vec leh. 

Po kane shitur edhe kravaten dhe kostumin e konsullit te Korces

----------


## kleadoni

Edhe para pak kohesh ju kerkua Greqise qe te shiste ca ishuj meqe ishte jashtezakonisht keq ekonomikisht... por vetem llafe! 

Merr urdhra vetem nga populli?? Pse popullin pyeten keta qe vajten ne nje deficit aq te larte.... le te gjejne nje zgjidhje se s'do rri BE e FMN ti ndihmoj njeqind here!

----------


## ezel

Mosni se Turku aty eshte ,eshte gati krejt ishujt tu ia mare

----------


## Jackie

Te hedhim nga 50 euro (4 milion shqiptar) te blejme korfuzin qe e kemi tonin.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## arber.

"Eleftheros Tipos'': Greqia shet ishuj për mbulimin e borxhit



ATHINË- Kryeministri grek, Jorgos Papandreu shpall konkursin për shitjen e 598 ishujve, shkruan sot gazeta greke "Eleftheros tipos", që i referohet Institutit për Hulumtime Strategjike, që në kërkimet e tij, që nga nëntori i vitit të kaluar, ka zbuluar një plan për shitjen e ishujve shkëmborë në detin Egje dhe Jon. 

Sipas gazetës, është planifikuar që, përveç ishujve, të shiten edhe burime të naftës dhe autostrada të ndryshme. 

"Kabineti do të heqë dorë edhe nga aksionet e bankave shtetërore dhe llogaritë e ndërmarrjeve me pjesëmarrje shtetërore", shton ''Eleftheros tipos''. 

Gazeta shkruan se shitja është publikuar, pasi inspektorët e Bashkimit Evropian dhe të Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar kërkuan nga qeveria greke që të fillojë me programin për privatizimin e pronës shtetërore, me të cilën parashikohen të grumbullohen 50 miliardë euro. 

Inspektorët theksuan se Greqia duhet t'i përfitojë këto para nga privatizimi deri në vitin 2015 dhe përmendi se është e nevojshme që gjatë disa muajve të ardhshëm të përshpejtohet zbatimi i reformave strukturore me qëllim që të stabilizohen financat e shtetit. 

(e.n/mia/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Brari

Eshte nje ishull i vogel ne veri te Korfuzit.. qe i bie te jete diku perballe Nivices tone..si drejtim..

E pash dje kte ishull ne Karten e Geogles. Nuk ka shum shtepia. 
Diku rreth 20 te tilla te shperndara ne pjesen jug-perendimore te ishullit. Me E i fillonte emri ishullit. Dicka si EpKosa ne mos gaboj.

Nuk do benim keq ne se e blinim kte Ishull ne si Popull e shtet.. keshtu dhe hapsira detare ndryshon ne favor tone.
Do isha gati ti jepja 500 euro ne nji konto ku gjith shqiptaret te kontribonin.
Si mendoni?

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Eshte nje ishull i vogel ne veri te Korfuzit.. qe i bie te jete diku perballe Nivices tone..si drejtim..
> 
> E pash dje kte ishull ne Karten e Geogles. Nuk ka shum shtepia. 
> Diku rreth 20 te tilla te shperndara ne pjesen jug-perendimore te ishullit. Me E i fillonte emri ishullit. Dicka si EpKosa ne mos gaboj.
> 
> Nuk do benim keq ne se e blinim kte Ishull ne si Popull e shtet.. keshtu dhe hapsira detare ndryshon ne favor tone.
> *Do isha gati ti jepja 500 euro ne nji konto ku gjith shqiptaret te kontribonin.
> Si mendoni?*


Brar, ne duhet t'i drejtohemi 12 ishujve sepse ai ishulli 5 ha eshte nuk te ngre territorialisht, pastaj tani do te behemi mix si popull me greket dhe nuk kane rendesi me kufijte .... Po deshe nje kondo te siguroj une nje ne Kefalonia super fare ... pra duhet te hyjme me thelle ne Jon dhe Egje sepse po i blejne skandinavet, gjermanet dhe austriaket. Pjesa Perendimpore dhe ajo Jugperendimore Peloponezit pothuaj se eshte shitur ndaj hidhuni tani qe po ndahet byreku se do te jete vone next year....  .Ne shen Hashash psh (Kallamata) rrethinat jane te lira fare.. mbjell dhe ndonje peme kur i thone (dekorative kuptohet)..... .
Shitet Greqia hidhuni! Ndersa greket kerkojne Vorio- Epirin..... per te qare  e per te qeshur njekohesisht. Ja si falimenton nje shtet po e le ne duart e socialisteve!

----------


## 2043

Un mendoj qe greqia ti shesi tere emigrantet qe ka.
Keshtu del nga kriza rehat

----------


## Ziti

greqine ka per ta blere Kina
s`me duket gje e mire  po vendosi kinezi bazat e veta ushtarake ne Korfuz

----------


## D@mian

Me kane bere gjithmone pershtypje komentet shqiptareve ne internet dhe qasja kaq e percipte dhe emocionale (dhe krejtesisht e gabuar) ndaj krizes greke; jo vetem nga torollaket por edhe nga njerez qe i kane 2 pare mend...





> Eshte nje ishull i vogel ne veri te Korfuzit.. qe i bie te jete diku perballe Nivices tone..si drejtim..
> 
> E pash dje kte ishull ne Karten e Geogles. Nuk ka shum shtepia. 
> Diku rreth 20 te tilla te shperndara ne pjesen jug-perendimore te ishullit. Me E i fillonte emri ishullit. Dicka si EpKosa ne mos gaboj.
> 
> Nuk do benim keq ne se e blinim kte Ishull ne si Popull e shtet.. keshtu dhe hapsira detare ndryshon ne favor tone.
> Do isha gati ti jepja 500 euro ne nji konto ku gjith shqiptaret te kontribonin.
> Si mendoni?


Lol, nuk do t'ia shese shteteve te tjera o Brar'. Ishujt e veckel prandaj i ka ne Egje dhe Jon, qe te rrise hapesiren detare (nje maje shkembi mbi dallge te jep hapesire detare me rreze 7-12 milje).
Ne po falim detin qe eshte yni, jo me te blejme ishujt e e grekut  :pa dhembe: 

Propozimi (nuk do te zbatohet domosdo) eshte qe te privatizohen disa plazhe dhe hapesira publike, qe populli te paguaje euro sa here qe do te freskoje pak kembet ne detin e vet. E ke parasysh Brar, si do te beje dhendri i Berishes ne Kakome, Meta ne Palase, dhe te tjere udheheqes te lavdishem qe zene copa plazhi *publike* me cadra e karrige qe ti duhet t'i paguash...

Dhe ai ishulli quhet Erikuses, dhe nuk ka banore te perhershem (ka pase nje 2-3 pleq, po s'jane me me duket).

----------


## YaSmiN

Kjo nuk eshte per te qeshur as per te gezuar sepse ketu jetojne 1 milion shqiptare qe punojne edhe jetojne ketu por nuk qahen te pakten si Greku.Me beri pershtypje nje koment i Theodhoros Pangalos ne nje intervist qe u drejtohesh Grekeve " Duhet te punoni si shqiptaret ndryshe jeni te papune".Ndoshta ky eshte i vetmi qe u njef shqiptareve durim edhe punen qe kane bere edhe 32 % te ekonomise ne Greqi tani per tani mbahet vetem nga kursimet e emigrateve ekonomik.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Nese bejme nje retrospektive te Greqise ne arenen nderkombetare, ajo asnjehere nuk eshte pare me syrin e mire nga BE dhe nga NATO  madje. Nuk eshte pranuar pa polemika dhe probleme as ne BE dhe as ne NATO, por arsyeja kryesore qe eshte pranuar, ka te beje me faktin se greqia e ka shfaqur veten si nje qender kulture dhe qyteterim antik qe luajti nje rol kryesor ne pasurimin e kultures dhe qyteterimit europian.

Shiko cfare po i ben se fundmi BE; e ka falimentuar praktikisht si shtet!

Jo vetem kaq, por besoj se e keni lexuar te gjithe materialin ku disa "historiane" jane shfaqur publikisht duke thene se e kane sajuar greqine e lashte.

Me falni per sinqeritetin, por mire ia bejne greqise, se edhe ato protestat qe u zhvilluan duke i vene flaken nuk jane direkt dore e grekut, por e "Atyre shpetimtareve te europes"

----------


## EuroStar1

Te na dorezoje pa kushte territorin tone deri ne Janine....Ti japin Qipron Turkut... Pjesen e Selalanikut qe kufizohet me ne tua ktheje Bullgareve... dhe keshtu do kete me pak territor per te administruar dhe shpenzimet do ti kene me te vogla. 

Keshtu ndoshta do te arrijne nivelin e mbijeteses, po te duan po u japim ato pseudogreket qe banojne ne shqiperi dhe le te shkojne te mekembin " atedheun " e tyre Grek

----------


## DYDRINAS

Greqia paralizohet nga një grevë e përgjithshme 


Kryeministri Papandreu është nën presion për ulje të buxhetit 

Sindikatat e punëtorëve dhe grupet profesioniste në Greqi, kanë bërë thirrje për një grevë të përgjithshme që pritet të pezullojë fluturimet dhe shërbimet publike në mbarë vendin. 
Korrespondentët thonë se spitalet pritet të operojnë me shërbime të kufizuara, shkollat do të mbyllen dhe transporti publike do të shënohet nga problemet. 

Kjo grevë është e parë për këtë vit dhe vjen pasi kryeministri Jorgo Papandreu, përballet me presion ndërkombëtar për të bërë shkurtime të tjera në buxhet. 

Sindikatat janë të zemëruara për vazhdimin e masave shtrënguese, pasi Greqia u shpëtua nga BE-ja dhe FMN-ja. 

Gjermania ka shprehur mbështetjen për zgjatjen e afatit për shlyerjen e huasë së Greqisë ndaj Bashkimit Europian dhe Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar dhe se për këtë nuk nevojitet marrja e masave të reja ekonomike nga Athina. 

Autoritetet janë të shqetësuara për mundësinë e incidenteve të shkallëzuara, pas thirrjeve nga grupe të majta që protestat të bëhen në modelin e atyre në Egjipt, duke kërkuar largimin e qeverisë socialiste. 

Greva e përgjithshme 24-orëshe, do të kulmojë me një manifestim të madh proteste, në mesditë. 


BBC

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------

